# T-trak



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't seen anone talking about T-TRAK here so thought I'd see if there is any interest in it. Hope this is in the right place for this thread.
For those of us who have no place for a layout, this form of modular layout is ideal, also for those with health issues who cannot lift much weight wise. I live in AZ and right now we have really nice weather, I can set up on the patio in the back yard and run trains, or, like today work on scenery. My module is about 12x12" so is small. I worked on a farm scene today, Barn, house and grass with a few nice trees went in. I only need a few vehicles and a tractor or two and I'll be done with this one. The module that goes next to it will continue the farm scene with two pastures, fences, and cattle. Of course, trees also. The road will be next and last I guess. Been fun today.
www.n-trak.org is the website if you're interested. It gives the plans, dimensions, and track requirenments. Thru the Ntrak catalog via Jim Fitzgerald you can even order a kit to build a module for between $14.00 and $15.00


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Geeze Flyve 12 x 12 is pretty tiny. I know N is small but that's taking it to another level. Be interesting to see what your up to so could you post a few pictures as you go along? Pete


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*T-TRAK modules*

Well, these modules are small, but folks with disabilities seem to like the fact that they are easy to move around by a single person, and can sit on their workbench to work on. I do have some modules that are two feet in length, and two more that are four feet, for an upcoming yard system. I can't post pictures on the forum, don't have the ability, but from my phone can email them to you, so if ya want pm me with an email address to send them to you. The modules are great with those of us with no place for a layout. I set up my modules on the patio table outside at our home in Phoenix, AZ in the winter while it's cool enough to be outside. I live in a four bedroom home, and the wife won't let me have a single room for my hobby stuff, needs those rooms for when her kids show up once or twice a year. That's when I leave and go fishing til they're gone.


----------



## Papa (Jan 11, 2012)

I am just now planning to go the t trak route. I recently took down my dual guage two level layout in my finished basement. It just was taking up to much space for the time I actually spent running the trains. I had all kato unitrack on my second level N scale and this way I will continue to use that track system (although I will have a lot of unused track to either sell off or just keep for a rainy day). I may incorporate some module over the 12 1/8" length maybe two or three feet on some.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I am also considering the T trak system with some changes for my "Metra" layout. I am adding a 3rd main line so I can model the tripple track arrangement and my straight modules will be the length of 3 standard modules combined. This will help with my station scene and downtown Chicago look on the opposite side. I am not building it to combine with others, but to ease tear down and set up for taking the layout to shows. While I have a small pickup truck right now, during train show season, that isnt always practical to transport a 2" by 6" layout to shows. I hope to get a small car in the future, probably a Camry, so being able to put the modules in the truck or back seat will be nice. All track will be Kato, buildings will be 90% Kato as well as the trains. I plan to have 2 Metra bi-level sets running in opposite directions, on pushing and one pulling. Then on the middle track I will have a freight train running with 2-3 6 axle diesels pulling either a stacker or unit coal train. Power is planned is: Metra MPI MP36ph, F40ph when Kato releases them in Feb. BNSF power will be ES44 swoosh, AC4400 Heritage II and C44-9w Heritage I. I will also pickup up a couple of foreign road units to put in the trailing position, probably a UP Flag AC4400 and CP golden beaver AC4400. Kato just came out with a new station that is based on a Metra prototype from Chicago. If you google T-trak there is a website that gives you all the plans to build your own modules. The whole idea being no heavy 2'x4' modules and legs to deal with, a whole layout can fit in the trunk and back seat of a compact car and it stores easily in a closet if you dont have the room to set it up at home. Perfect for appartment and condo dewelers and those on a limited budget. Its based around Kato's Unitrak system and it has been adapted for use in larger and smaller scales. At shows you just set up on standard train show tables, so no heavy stuff to haul. Very important in these days of high gas prices and the need to drive smaller cars to afford to make it to shows! I have seen several T trak layouts at shows and it always amazes me what modelers squeeze into them. Really brings out the true modeling ablity as you have less real estate to work with, so you can concentrate on really detailing scenes and bringing it to life! Cheers Mike


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*T-TRAK layout*

Hi all, well today I finished adding the backdrops to my modules, all the scenery is done and I've been running trains today. boy, the scenery and the backdrops sure add to the fun. I can send anyone pictures from my phone if you will let me have your email address. I promise your privacy will be respected and not shared. I have my layout on a hollow core door, total of ten modules, four corners, and six straights. Two of the modules are 2 ft long so I can have a yard with all the turnouts on the same module. I used almost all Kato unitrack, and love it. If I could post pictures here I'd have them up, but I've been unable to do so. Just had windows 8 installed on my laptop and haven't figured things out yet. If someone would post my pictures I'd be grateful, but either way I can send em from my phone if I have an email address. Sure love T-TRAK. Things have changed and a friend posted pictures of my layout for me and you can locate it at the link in the post below this one.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*pictures of my layout*

I have pictures of my T-TRAK layout posted by a friend and located at,

http://www.trainboard.com in the TB Album site at the top of the tool bar if anyone wants to see it.


----------

